# Wicking



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

with tape and dope does anyone still wick a thread?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

pilot light said:


> with tape and dope does anyone still wick a thread?


On 4" or larger IPS pipe, yes.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I usually grab some string at over 2 inch! Thats the way i was taught.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nope, none, never


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

pilot light said:


> with tape and dope does anyone still wick a thread?


*When I was taught, Fred the Master said all brass pipe and all used pipe and anything taken apart and reinstalled will be wicked no exceptions except gas.*

*That was in 1955 and the yellow pipe dope Herclues had a disclaimer on the can. "When running brass pipe joints must be lampwicked." *

*I still carry balls of lampwick on the truck but mostly use (greased) for seals. But I do carry quickwick for that pesky thread.*


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We used hemp while I was in the Middle East. All threads are straight, not tapered, and hemp is some good stuff.


http://www.unipak.dk/en/category/product-tags/Hemp


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok education time. What is wicking a thread?


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Wrapping the threads with a piece of string before you dope it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> We used hemp while I was in the Middle East. All threads are straight, not tapered, and hemp is some good stuff.
> 
> 
> http://www.unipak.dk/en/category/product-tags/Hemp


 What was the waxy white stuff you had to use with the hemp?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> What"]http://www.unipak.dk/en/category/product-tags/Hemp


 What[/URL] was the waxy white stuff you had to use with the hemp?[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure exactly what it is , it like a smooth pipe dope.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Wrapping the threads with a piece of string before you dope it.


What's the point of that? Was that teflon tape before teflon tape?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Still use hemp on heating lines, all the time. Only need a few strands. All to often see guys wrapping a 1/4 pound of the stuff on a male thread and yet they wonder why it locks up after 1 turn... 

Oh yes, master's pro-dope always before hemp, some guys dope after also, I find that an excercise in redundance.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> Still use hemp on heating lines, all the time. Only need a few strands. All to often see guys wrapping a 1/4 pound of the stuff on a male thread and yet they wonder why it locks up after 1 turn...
> 
> Oh yes, master's pro-dope always before hemp, some guys dope after also, I find that an excercise in redundance.


We pulled a few strands apart and wet it with a little water in the palm of our hand, wrapped it, then smoothed a little of the dope over that with our finger. We just never had a leak with hemp.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> What's the point of that? Was that teflon tape before teflon tape?


Not sure of the origin but a lot of old timers and europeans I've worked with did that so I assume so. Fun job I had as an apprentice was spending all day wrapping threads with wick.... Not really.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> We pulled a few strands apart and wet it with a little water in the palm of our hand, wrapped it, then smoothed a little of the dope over that with our finger. We just never had a leak with hemp.


I was told that the school of thought is that moisture causes the hemp to swell exponentially, so putting it into the threads dry will suffice, as if a leak is apparent the hemp will swell therefore sealing the joint. Can't honestly say I've seen a properly hemped joint leak.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

We still use hemp here, normally with a paste similar to a thin putty called Hawkins. properly applied will not leak.....never and if it weeps or drips on initial pressurization will nearly always ( take up) or stop leaking. BTW we do have teflon tape, string etc!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

U666A said:


> *I was told that the school of thought is that moisture causes the hemp to swell* exponentially, so putting it into the threads dry will suffice, as if a leak is apparent the hemp will swell therefore sealing the joint. Can't honestly say I've seen a properly hemped joint leak.


 






Oakum will swell also when it gets wet. An old timer swears he's seen wet oakum swell so much it broke a cast iron fitting.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Oakum will swell also when it gets wet. An old timer swears he's seen wet oakum swell so much it broke a cast iron fitting.


Not too familiar with oakum myself TP, but I guess it makes sense. We've had discussions on here about PC4, and proper install technique includes wetting the chisel before each whack, to cause it to swell and to activate the cement.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

pilot light said:


> with tape and dope does anyone still wick a thread?


Yes I wick steam piping and most water piping over 1"


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Never done it? Where does a guy get the hemp wicking at?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Never done it? Where does a guy get the hemp wicking at?


here's your hemp super store.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> I was told that the school of thought is that moisture causes the hemp to swell exponentially, so putting it into the threads dry will suffice, as if a leak is apparent the hemp will swell therefore sealing the joint. Can't honestly say I've seen a properly hemped joint leak.


It was just easier to get it to lay when it was moist. I'm sure it swelled a lot more when the line was charged because it was hell to break loose. The Pakistani's and Indians showed me how to do it.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Not sure of the origin but a lot of old timers and europeans I've worked with did that so I assume so. Fun job I had as an apprentice was spending all day wrapping threads with wick.... Not really.


 Spent many a day wicking and cleaning fittings reminds me of my youth! Simple times! Have also used hemp on non tapered threads thats a must!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> It was just easier to get it to lay when it was moist. I'm sure it swelled a lot more when the line was charged because it was hell to break loose. The Pakistani's and Indians showed me how to do it.


I know exactly what you mean, it can be a real PITA to apply when dry, but if you wet it first aren't you negating the purpose of it entirely?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> I know exactly what you mean, it can be a real PITA to apply when dry, but if you wet it first aren't you negating the purpose of it entirely?


I figure it keeps swelling quite a bit more over a period of time. I don't know all the details, I was show how to use it by plumbers over there that hemp is all they had ever used.

We were wrapping teflon around the threads in one spot like a football, then just running the fitting as tight as we could ,and everything leaked.

I was the first one to get the hodgie crews, and they said "no good sir" and taught me the way they did it.

The other American plumbers finally got over being hard headed and started using it. They thought they knew everything, but we were working with materials we had never seen, and these guy's were plumbers in their countries. But after we started using the hemp, we never had one leak that I can recall.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> I figure it keeps swelling quite a bit more over a period of time. I don't know all the details, I was show how to use it by plumbers over there that hemp is all they had ever used.
> 
> We were wrapping teflon around the threads in one spot like a football, then just running the fitting as tight as we could ,and everything leaked.
> 
> ...


 Every used angel hair use to come with veissmans non tapered fittings? Very fine hemp looks like goldielocks hair. Its braided then wicked.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I figure it keeps swelling quite a bit more over a period of time. I don't know all the details, I was show how to use it by plumbers over there that hemp is all they had ever used.
> 
> We were wrapping teflon around the threads in one spot like a football, then just running the fitting as tight as we could ,and everything leaked.
> 
> ...


Intriguing Rickey, I don't suppose you have any pics? I would be very interested to see some of those methods/materials.

In regard to your PM last week, sorry I didn't get a chance to respond, but thank you. Much respect.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I have never seen a properly wicked thread leak either makes me wonder If i should wick over 3/4 ? seems reasonable.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> Intriguing Rickey, I don't suppose you have any pics? I would be very interested to see some of those methods/materials.
> 
> In regard to your PM last week, sorry I didn't get a chance to respond, but thank you. Much respect.


I regret now not taking more pictures, but I was working a min 14 hrs a day, 7 days a week. The pictures I took were lost on a pc that crashed on me. I have posted a few pictures on here that were taken by the camp historian so to speak. And I have some pictures of some of the work, can you have pictures put on disk somehow?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> Intriguing Rickey, I don't suppose you have any pics? I would be very interested to see some of those methods/materials.
> 
> In regard to your PM last week, sorry I didn't get a chance to respond, but thank you. Much respect.


Not a problem on the PM. I understand


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

pilot light said:


> Every used angel hair use to come with veissmans non tapered fittings? Very fine hemp looks like goldielocks hair. Its braided then wicked.


We called the hemp we used " Horse Hair" it was about like a horses mane.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> We called the hemp we used " Horse Hair" it was about like a horses mane.


 Thats the stuff awesome never leaks !


----------

